
Path to becoming a back end Java Engineer - phyzix5761
https://lodenrogue.blogspot.com/2020/04/path-to-becoming-backend-java-engineer.html?m=1
======
blendo
Yes, very much “Learn a database”. That means “Learn JDBC”
([https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/jdbc/basics/index.ht...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/jdbc/basics/index.html))

In fact, I’d suggest installing at least _two_ different dbs on your dev box,
for example Postgres and MySQL. (Or, if you’re legacy-enterprise oriented,
Oracle XE and MS SQL Server developer).

Then, select data from one, and insert into the other.

Bonus points if you avoid passwords in your checked-in code :-)

